# Pam Anderson.......



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

....was in Boston yesterday ?????? No call. No text. No dinner invite??????? Hmmmmmm. She must have stopped receiving all the gifts I was sending......... 

Doesn't she know I have *FEELINGS* ?????????


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

209A to follow. Sniper are you going to try and take the Hep-c challenge.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

She been passed around more than the collection plate at Christmas


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hepatitis


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

god knows what else her no no spots are carrying.. EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Hep C or not......tell me you wouldn't wrap it and gamble!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

rock, that picture was before the hep c.. have you seen her lately? she has NOT aged well..lol


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Neither have I.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> rock, that picture was before the hep c.. have you seen her lately? she has NOT aged well..lol


Jealousy will get you NOWHERE......... I am trying to find the pic taken of her here yesterday. She looks FANTASTIC.










Denise Austin, Pamela Anderson and Jillian Michaels at the National Association of Chain Drug Stores Marketplace at the Boston Convention & Exposition Center


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

She may have a lot of miles/issues but she still has a far better body at her age then most women in their 20s do!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

why would i be jealous of a celebrity?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> why would i be jealous of a celebrity?


I dunno, GI Jane............. hahahahaa


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> ....was in Boston yesterday ?????? No call. No text. No dinner invite??????? Hmmmmmm. She must have stopped receiving all the gifts I was sending.........


Who was this Cj....I must find her....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot to tell you this! Last night there was a knock at my door, and I opened it to find Pam Anderson with a bottle of champagne and a box of dental dams. She sends her love!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not only is the Hep C a disqualifier, but the wind tunnel sound effects are probably ever present after Tommy Lee mined that treasure.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Jealousy will get you NOWHERE......... I am trying to find the pic taken of her here yesterday. She looks FANTASTIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit Snipe - my kid keeps LUNGING at this picture!!! Oh and Jillian M can lick it...I hate her and her shred!!! (although I lost 4lbs in 3 days...)


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

....like throwing a hot dog down a hallway.....No Thanks.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

What the hell are those pants that Jillian Michaels wearing? She doesn't have the greatest face but her physique is outstanding. Give me a woman with some shape over a skinny one any day.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to tell you this! Last night there was a knock at my door, and I opened it to find Pam Anderson with a bottle of champagne and a box of dental dams. She sends her love!


I can't believe I am the owner of the newfound knowledge of what a dental dam is. Yes, I had to google it. That's just odd.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I can't believe I am the owner of the newfound knowledge of what a dental dam is. Yes, I had to google it. That's just odd.


Always happy to help expand horizons you didn't know existed!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know Brutha, she looks and acts like a Post-Op to me...Just sayin


I don't know...Is it cool, or not cool, having your girlfriend being able to arm wrestle your friends - and win? On one side, she might be able to whoop you too. On the other - throw a long sleeve shirt on her, take her out to the bar and see how much $$ she could win you.

In reading the thread again this morning I am feeling a bit bad for all the people who clicked on this thread hoping for an extensive posting of hot Pam pictures but instead found posts about dental dams needed for STD laden and post op women who could whoop a man in a fight.

Here's my Pam pic for the guys who got cheated on this thread


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Whatever...I'm sure Jillian Michaels could do things to me I didn't even know existed.



USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know Brutha, she looks and acts like a Post-Op to me...Just sayin


 I don't think so...she's definately more attractive than that, though I wouldn't be surprised if XY is not her chromosomal make-up of choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Sniper said:


> ....was in Boston yesterday ?????? No call. No text. No dinner invite??????? Hmmmmmm. She must have stopped receiving all the gifts I was sending.........
> 
> Doesn't she know I have *FEELINGS* ?????????


Sorry Snipe, she mentioned something about texting you, then I told her to shut up and get me another beer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Sorry Snipe, she mentioned something about texting you, then I told her to shut up and get me another beer.


If YOU are the reason for my getting no love this trip to Boston then it's all good. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Guys, three pages before this thread got on track? (thank you USMC). Pam doesn't do anything for me sorry, something about her having more penises whipped out in front of her than a public urinal.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> When I thhink of Jillian being smoking hot, I think of Jillian Barberie


Jillian is a co-host on the local Fox news station in LA for three hours every weekday morning. During those hours, Fox usually leads in the local ratings... wonder why?

I know if I happen to be up that time of the morning, my channel is always tuned to her... I mean her news channel.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Oh Geeze !!! Sniper's going to need a bib!


 and a sock


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> and a sock


:L: :L: :L:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Sniper said:


> If YOU are the reason for my getting no love this trip to Boston then it's all good. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


It's always a blast in the Delta household when blonde supermodels hit town.


----------

